# GMail invites



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Since most everyone has them it seems, it's hard to find takers.

So, want some? Here ya go.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-84f118af89-a86272a1a7-158c68ef74
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-84f118af89-d34173c583-7ee7d3454b
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-84f118af89-81e297e328-8b42620b7c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-84f118af89-d5f5de3a79-7d1a3e8970

And apparently I got 6 more from my other address ... send a mail to [email protected] if you want one.


----------

